# Them Big Croakers



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone know when them big croakers will be rolling in around the James River or CBB area? I was catching some at James River one year around 2 to 3lbs. During this same time I was getting major pullage from the big spots.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i alwayse do the best at lesner raight around the begining of drum season. if that helps.


----------



## hustlur (Jan 29, 2007)

Croakers like Spotfin Croakers????


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

no...i think he means craker like atlantic croaker...they usually don't show up until about late march...then target them with shrimp...any other time squid will suffice...


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Night time during the summer just about anywhere in the Bay. Hate croakers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> Night time during the summer just about anywhere in the Bay. Hate croakers.


Hate them? I know what you mean .. sort of ... but for their size they hit and fight real good. They are awesome on light tackle. They are my least favorite bay fish to eat however.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last year I missed the early spring croaker run because it came earlier than I expected. I'll start fishing in March but who knows when they'll show up. Up to now the winter has been mild so I expect them in early again. I've never caught many spot in the spring though... I would love to find out where to fish for them! Usually I catch spot in the fall.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

croaker piss me off because everybody and their grandma comes out to OVP fishin for em with 12 foot surf rods layin all over the place.....gits on muh nerves!! darn croaks


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

give me a 18in croaker over 1000 18in rock anyday.

*croaker fear me*


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

they're not even that good for bait... and they can cut your fingers with their gill plates... and they crap all over the place when you land em... but they show the coming of spring... along with the blues... and they make me feel all warm inside catching em on shrimp when the water is barely 55 degrees... but i don't eat em...:--| i just :fishing: for em...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> croaker piss me off because everybody and their grandma comes out to OVP fishin for em with 12 foot surf rods layin all over the place.....gits on muh nerves!! darn croaks


you know, there are other places you could go besides OVP.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

LIP is a good place to start looking for the croakers in the early spring like around late March.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

you can fish for them just about anywhere during the spring and summer. they infest the bay and coastline. i agree that they can be annoying to catch at times, however, haven't we all had some skunk days where we wish they were there? wouldn't we all be wettin' our lines if they were biting now? i believe so. just don't hunk out heavy tackle for them. use a little 6 foot slicer and a single bottom rig (rather than the double bottom aka bait rig). use a small weight that you can drag. soakin' for croaker isn't much of a challenge. oh, and lip ripper is right, they are a lot larger in the fall. CBBT usually holds some multipounders during the warmer months though. oh, and i'll eat 'em. heck, i'll eat the ass out of a mule!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ive grown up catchin em and eatin em outta the rapp.......they arent bad eating....just gets a little boring after catchings thousands of them


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Boring ???*

Try them on a lite fly rod. They will give you all the fight you will ever want. Most people far outclass them with heavy tackle. I wrote an article on them last year where I stated that they are the most underated fighters in the bay.

My 2 pennies...

FW


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Fly Wacko said:


> Try them on a lite fly rod. They will give you all the fight you will ever want. Most people far outclass them with heavy tackle. I wrote an article on them last year where I stated that they are the most underated fighters in the bay.
> 
> My 2 pennies...
> 
> FW


i have landed some that i thought were puppy drum because of all the fight in them. but no, they were huge croaker. when they start to get around 18-20in its like an entirely different fish.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

no question there....they are fighters! I might bust out the ultralight and 4lb test for them this spring!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

croaker on left. cant remember how big it was but you could catch them all day.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

They are great fighters but I don't eat them. 15 years ago they were not in the bay so enjoy them why we got em.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> they're not even that good for bait... ...


says who, seen everything from flounder to 100 lb tarpon hit a craoker..spanish,cobes,drum,kings,jacks,sharks,stripers , big catfish,and more will all eat up croaker ...even black drum will hit croaker every once ina while if theyre feeding good

fight good, and make good bait, mayeb not the best for a certain species, but theyll do fine usually if theres fish around to be caught

im my log i think i have march 25 as the earliest i got craoker at west point last yr, if taht heps with origional Q


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> says who, seen everything from flounder to 100 lb tarpon hit a craoker..spanish,cobes,drum,kings,jacks,sharks,stripers , big catfish,and more will all eat up croaker ...even black drum will hit croaker every once ina while if theyre feeding good
> 
> fight good, and make good bait, mayeb not the best for a certain species, but theyll do fine usually if theres fish around to be caught
> 
> im my log i think i have march 25 as the earliest i got craoker at west point last yr, if taht heps with origional Q


if i could have a spot or roundhead for bait i'd rather have them...even blues work better IMO...i don't like messin with em thats all... 

also we were getting them opening day (march 18) on OVP...fresh shrimp from farm fresh were getting them...


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I hear ya Chris. I have caught 100's of stripers at the cbbt ( on the pilons and the tube ) on live croakers and even a cobia or two .Always liked small spot for them flounder though. I'm not much of a croaker kinda guy but the people at work love to eat them and when its slow there fun on light gear like others mentioned.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Almost every year for the past 12yrs I have been going to Cherrystone Campground on the ES around June and fishing Cheriton Inlet for huge croakers... this is some of the funnest ultralight tackle fishing I have done. Usually every year the fishing is hot, big croakers on every drift, almost always 2 at a time... we also catch flounder, greys, and the occasional speck and pup. This is the only time i'll eat croakers ... we fry the big fillets (pick out the bones with pliers) over a fire in a cast iron pan with my famous beer batter :beer:


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

all this talk has got me wanting to go croaker fishin!!!!!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*if u can*

hit G.V. shores just about any where. They'll stay up in there all year long w/puppy drum. One thing is though, there tryin' to make private beach :--| so it's gettin kinda rough down there . But Ft. Monroe is just as good in the evenings around 4 o'clock.  GARUNTEED to fill your cooler up in a hour flat just ask someone who goes out there alot, trust me they'll tell you the same thing


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

When the water temp gets over 50 start scopin out the usual spots and they should start coming in. I think some of these fish stay around all year but won't bite until the water starts warming up some. I caught a grey trout a couple weeks ago at Lynnhaven.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

jay said:


> . But Ft. Monroe is just as good in the evenings around 4 o'clock.  GARUNTEED to fill your cooler up in a hour flat just ask someone who goes out there alot, trust me they'll tell you the same thing



He speaks the truth, you'll also get the occasional, spot, flounder, and striper.


----------

